# Smoking is bad for health how can we save others



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

http://www.msn.com/en-gb/lifestyle/lifestylehealth/how-six-new-laws-on-cigarettes-and-tobacco-will-affect-smokers-as-of-this-month/ar-BBAzvjE?li=AAnZ9Ug&ocid=mailsignout

I was thinking as on buses people cant smoke but people start rolling there cigarettes when they still in bus they cant wait just out from the bus and there lighter is out . We can save a lot of people from smoking if bus stop and bus stations got no ash trays . Can we try to ask the councils to take away the ash trays from the bus stations.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

Unfortunately, with all the advertising, help clinics, patches, commercials showing the adverse effects, etc., people will only quit either after they have developed cancer or if they choose to do so. I just wish smoking could be banned EVERYWHERE!! And walking in or out of stores where ashtrays are SO close to the doorway!! YUCK. Never have smoked...never will. Just the smell alone upsets my stomach. :sm03: :sm25: :sm25:


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Pray for them it is a nasty addiction. They say harder to break than heroin


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

luvrcats said:


> Unfortunately, with all the advertising, help clinics, patches, commercials showing the adverse effects, etc., people will only quit either after they have developed cancer or if they choose to do so. I just wish smoking could be banned EVERYWHERE!! And walking in or out of stores where ashtrays are SO close to the doorway!! YUCK. Never have smoked...never will. Just the smell alone upsets my stomach. :sm03: :sm25: :sm25:


But I think in past many years people not protest and we need to do that as babies around smokers having bad health and if you waiting on bus stops , people smoking and on roads etc where they sitting on benches that effect others health . Stores can help if they throw them ashtrays that can give a big help as than people have to carry on ashtray.


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

Unfortunately not having ash trays doesn't stop people from smoking, it just means they are more likely to litter the cigarette butts on the ground.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Gaildh said:


> Pray for them it is a nasty addiction. They say harder to break than heroin


yes that is I am in Uk oh my God the beggars on streets smoking always how they get that money expensive milk shakes and drinks they drink . On the sheet they sitting always got few pence they show they very poor I think if the local councils work hard and don't let them sit in streets for begging etc we have less damage to health as they all smoking all day . Streets are full with cigaretts pieces here and there most of them are very dirty . In my opinion they spread germs as they never had bath etc and wash the hair.

I always want to pass them from a distance . I took food and 2/3 drinks and gave them when go shopping I was giving money before but not now but still try to avoid . Some they clean they play music or sing they not that bad .


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

dragonfly7673 said:


> Unfortunately not having ash trays doesn't stop people from smoking, it just means they are more likely to litter the cigarette butts on the ground.


still roads full with ciagaretts if ashtrays as well but if not there I think 50 % avoid in that areas councils can do easily if they ot allow them and they can just smoke inside houses as that is giving health problems to others as well.


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

Not a good idea to do away with ashtrays at all. Smokers will just flip their ashes on the ground and grind out the cigarette butts on the sidewalk or street -- or just flip a lit cigarette in the street and not care what happens. 

People are going to smoke. There's no way around that. You can't stop it. Even if they made smoking illegal, people would still manage to get cigarettes and still sneak smokes wherever they could. Remember, it's an addiction -- as bad or worse than cocaine or heroin and just as difficult to break. Give the smokers a break. Hopefully, someday they'll wake up, realize what they're doing to their bodies and quit on their own. You cannot force a person to quit smoking, it just doesn't work. 

Both my husband and I smoked for years. It took him having a near fatal heart attack for us to quit. He had no choice, he was in the hospital for over a week and couldn't get near a cigarette. I didn't want to quit, thought I liked it, but knew I had to do so in order to help my husband quit. 

It's been over 20 years now and we never regretted quitting.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

I never smoked, not a single puff. Best thing I never did.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Exactly what I was thinking. If the ash trays are not there the butts will be on the ground. They are placed at the entrance to stores for people to place their butts before entering. It is a bad addiction, wish there was an easy way for people to get over the addiction.


dragonfly7673 said:


> Unfortunately not having ash trays doesn't stop people from smoking, it just means they are more likely to litter the cigarette butts on the ground.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

My DH was in the hospital and rehab for 6 weeks following bilateral knee replacement. Bad ticker. As soon as he got home he managed to find someone to buy him cigarettes. I'd kill him but he's doing the job himself.


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

I saw a man picking up cigarette butts from the ground and I think he recycled the tobacco! Mum and her sister died from smoking. Slow and increasing suffocation and infections over the years. I contacted my family when I was on a cycle-trip and found mum had suffocated the previous night. She was in denial that smoking caused her problems and my aunt just lied that she'd stopped smoking; the smoke-signals rising from the bushes in the back garden spelled out "Aunty speak with forked tongue"

Selfish, both of them.

I'm due to move into a townhouse and it's paid for. I checked out the neighbourhood beforehand and it was noisy with kids. I don't mind happy screams and have double-glazing. Unfortunately, I discovered recently that my new neighbours-to-be smoke like chimneys outside on their porch and I'll have to keep my windows closed, and not get to enjoy my patio. Not a happy lady about this. I'm asthmatic.

Hate-hate-hate. I'm already looking to move and live in the native forest instead. At least I can smack the biting insects flat. There's laws that protect my neighbours from getting the same treatment :sm14: 

Years ago, I got involved in a move to ban smoking in bars and restaurants here in New Zealand, and now it's banned. Great!


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

My husband quit smoking way back in 1996 - he refused to pay the extra price when the govt increased the cost of cigarettes. Best thing he ever did - apart from finding me!!


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm sorry, I have no sympathy for smokers at all. I don't remember when they started putting warnings on cigarette packs but anyone who started smoking after that knew what they were starting and didn't care. I have never smoked a single cigarette in my entire life, I am actually allergic to the smoke. My throat and eyes get irritated and swollen and I gag to the point of throwing up if exposed for more than a couple of minutes. I have been told that I have the beginning of COPD from the second hand smoke I was exposed to from my mother and first husband. Taxes on tobacco should be $100 a pack with the money going to the treatment of Non Smokers (including former smokers). It should also be illegal to smoke in a home or car with a child. It disgusts me that many hospitals still have areas for PATIENTS to go and smoke - as late as last year.
My son in law, 39 yrs old, will proudly tell them people that when he started smoking at 13 that he knew it would probably kill him but he didn't and still doesn't care. I truly believe that this was a partial cause of my daughter's death from a heart issue that was supposed to be minor. He refused to not smoke in the house and even blew smoke in her face if they had a fight.


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

A former neighbour of mine was told to stop smoking before an operation. I thought "so when are you going to stop".
She died on the operating-table. End of her air-pollution, frankly.

I'm not perfect myself as I suffer and am compromised due to being overweight, and can play with the grandchildren for short spells only, but have made plans that will make more exercise inevitable as part of my life,
and that'll get some fat off me for sure.

My getting fat is selfish and stupid too.


ggmomliz said:


> I'm sorry, I have no sympathy for smokers at all. I don't remember when they started putting warnings on cigarette packs but anyone who started smoking after that knew what they were starting and didn't care. I have never smoked a single cigarette in my entire life, I am actually allergic to the smoke. My throat and eyes get irritated and swollen and I gag to the point of throwing up if exposed for more than a couple of minutes. I have been told that I have the beginning of COPD from the second hand smoke I was exposed to from my mother and first husband. Taxes on tobacco should be $100 a pack with the money going to the treatment of Non Smokers (including former smokers). It should also be illegal to smoke in a home or car with a child. It disgusts me that many hospitals still have areas for PATIENTS to go and smoke - as late as last year.
> My son in law, 39 yrs old, will proudly tell them people that when he started smoking at 13 that he knew it would probably kill him but he didn't and still doesn't care. I truly believe that this was a partial cause of my daughter's death from a heart issue that was supposed to be minor. He refused to not smoke in the house and even blew smoke in her face if they had a fight.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

A bug bear of mine, people smoking near the doorways of public buildings or shopping malls... I hate getting a lungful of smoke when I exit the mall and head to the car... I've never smoked...


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

When I was a teenager you could go in a shop and buy one cigarette for a few pence. What a way to get kids smoking. There was no age restriction either. I think I smoked about three cigarettes in my life. It's a smelly, dirty habit.


----------



## knityknot (Mar 25, 2013)

I hate smoking posted the other day about people smoking around babies and young children, and smoking while bending over babies prams with cigarettes in there mouths, they have no thought about what it can cause to the poor innocent babies they are blowing smoke all over only thoughts about them selves. The small alone is absolutely disgusting it makes me fell sick. I don't know why people think they are allowed to inflict other people to there second hand smoke. How would they like it if other people did something to them that they don't like. Sorry about the rant but smoking is the most thing that I hate I just wish it could be banned all together.


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

dragonfly7673 said:


> Unfortunately not having ash trays doesn't stop people from smoking, it just means they are more likely to litter the cigarette butts on the ground.


Most definitely ????


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

Kathleen's daughter said:


> A former neighbour of mine was told to stop smoking before an operation. I thought "so when are you going to stop".
> She died on the operating-table. End of her air-pollution, frankly.
> 
> I'm not perfect myself as I suffer and am compromised due to being overweight, and can play with the grandchildren for short spells only, but have made plans that will make more exercise inevitable as part of my life,
> ...


When I realised I needed more exercise I got myself a dog that I knew would force me to go out every day. Before that, I'd plan to do something, but if it was raining, I'd put it off until tomorrow. You can't do that if you have an energetic dog that wants to go for a walk. Best thing I ever did.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Mirror said:


> http://www.msn.com/en-gb/lifestyle/lifestylehealth/how-six-new-laws-on-cigarettes-and-tobacco-will-affect-smokers-as-of-this-month/ar-BBAzvjE?li=AAnZ9Ug&ocid=mailsignout
> 
> I was thinking as on buses people cant smoke but people start rolling there cigarettes when they still in bus they cant wait just out from the bus and there lighter is out . We can save a lot of people from smoking if bus stop and bus stations got no ash trays . Can we try to ask the councils to take away the ash trays from the bus stations.


Then it would just land on the pathway and roads, very negative to my mind.....

Smokers are drug addicts, when they need a fix, don't get in their way!! Not having ashtrays will not stop any of them from smoking!!!

The ashtrays probably get used most of the time...... :sm24:

Regards

Andy


----------



## jscushy (Mar 8, 2016)

DH and myself both smoke. We do so only outside our own house. If friends or family come to visit we do not smoke even when outside sitting in the sun. I will not expose my friends and family to the effects of my bad habit. In Saskatchewan where I live, it is illegal to smoke in a vehicle with children under the age of 16. We don't smoke in our vehicle at any time, as I am sure the second hand smoke lingers forever.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

luvrcats said:


> Unfortunately, with all the advertising, help clinics, patches, commercials showing the adverse effects, etc., people will only quit either after they have developed cancer or if they choose to do so. I just wish smoking could be banned EVERYWHERE!! And walking in or out of stores where ashtrays are SO close to the doorway!! YUCK. Never have smoked...never will. Just the smell alone upsets my stomach. :sm03: :sm25: :sm25:


You're absolutely correct. I've known people who rationalize continuing to smoke with COPD or cancer because "it's already too late to quit." I guess they'll never know for sure, will they? As with so many other destructive choices in life, we've got to want to fix it.


----------



## Cookie1955 (Aug 10, 2015)

Here in Ontario, smoking is illegal in all office buildings, stores, restaurants, bars. You have to smoke outside, at least 10' away from the doorways. My hubby quit about 1-1/2 years ago, has been using a vape. He loves it, and is down to the lowest level of nicotine. I never smoked, thank God. I've watched too many people try and fail at quitting. It's a horrible addiction.


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

So cool Byrney and you made a dog happy!


Byrney said:


> When I realised I needed more exercise I got myself a dog that I knew would force me to go out every day. Before that, I'd plan to do something, but if it was raining, I'd put it off until tomorrow. You can't do that if you have an energetic dog that wants to go for a walk. Best thing I ever did.


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

Kathleen's daughter said:


> I saw a man picking up cigarette butts from the ground and I think he recycled the tobacco! Mum and her sister died from smoking. Slow and increasing suffocation and infections over the years. I contacted my family when I was on a cycle-trip and found mum had suffocated the previous night. She was in denial that smoking caused her problems and my aunt just lied that she'd stopped smoking; the smoke-signals rising from the bushes in the back garden spelled out "Aunty speak with forked tongue"
> 
> Selfish, both of them.
> 
> ...


I'm a former smoker and honestly did not realize how zealous non-smokers could be against smokers. I quit years before the bans against smoking in work places and restaurants were enacted. Now I'm very glad smokers must go outside to indulge, but I would be against getting rid of outdoor ashtrays for the same reason others have stated plus the very real danger, especially during droughts, of fires starting. 
I don't know where you live, but don't you think you could enjoy your patio if you put a fan out directed toward your neighbors? We are being told to use them to help keep mosquito bites down in addition to clearing any standing water.
We all have to find ways to accomodate each other when possible. Smokers are addicted, not inherently evil.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

susandkline said:


> I'm a former smoker and honestly did not realize how zealous non-smokers could be against smokers. I quit years before the bans against smoking in work places and restaurants were enacted. Now I'm very glad smokers must go outside to indulge, but I would be against getting rid of outdoor ashtrays for the same reason others have stated plus the very real danger, especially during droughts, of fires starting.
> I don't know where you live, but don't you think you could enjoy your patio if you put a fan out directed toward your neighbors? We are being told to use them to help keep mosquito bites down in addition to clearing any standing water.
> We all have to find ways to accomodate each other when possible. Smokers are addicted, not inherently evil.


Thank you for the tip on patio fans/mosquitos. It never crossed my mind. Since we're in the midst of our second flood this spring, I'll be testing it out :~D.


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

SAMkewel said:


> Thank you for the tip on patio fans/mosquitos. It never crossed my mind. Since we're in the midst of our second flood this spring, I'll be testing it out :~D.


Hope it works for both of us! I'm a mosquito magnet!


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm a nonsmoker, but I know it's not illegal. Governments around the world get tax monies from tobacco, it's such a hugh endeavour. Countries would not be willing to give it up even in the name of health. The medical industries profit from smokers. The only solution would be to ban tobacco farming, not going to happen.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

In my area hospitals provide outside areas for smokers. Is it the antithesis of what hospitals stand for, yes. But the addiction is so strong that without a smoking area patients will smoke in the bathrooms, in their patient rooms in every out of the way nook and cranny they can find. Rather than risk a fire an area is provided to keep others safe.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

KateLyn11 said:


> In my area hospitals provide outside areas for smokers. Is it the antithesis of what hospitals stand for, yes. But the addiction is so strong that without a smoking area patients will smoke in the bathrooms, in their patient rooms in every out of the way nook and cranny they can find. Rather than risk a fire an area is provided to keep others safe.


You're so right. We removed the ashtray outside our store and people started using my flower pots and sidewalk. I put it back.....


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

Great idea Susan and my posts are headed that I live in Auckland, New Zealand. I thought of that and will do it. I put up the blinds today and worked out where to put the fan.
I don't think they're evil but I've experienced their selfishness, and no-one forced the addiction on them. I know as far back as WW1 it was acknowledged that smoking "cut your wind", and before that that the pea-souper coal etc. smoke in the fogs of London killed people.

Any smoke is unhealthy; common sense.

The reason smokers are less aware is that when people object, they often turn antisocial and it creates unpleasantness. They don't want to know too. I mean; smokers say "mind if I smoke?" because they're a "nice polite caring person" - and I'll apologise and say oh-so-politely and apologetically well yes I do as I'm asthmatic and it makes me suffer. They look peevish. Within 10 minutes usually, no surprises; the nice polite caring person will "accidentally-on-purpose" forget and light up anyway. Because they are SELFISH.

That's my cue to walk away smartly without a word. Two can play the rude selfish game. It's not selfish however to want to avoid a day of coughing up watery mess and your heart-rate doubled.


susandkline said:


> I'm a former smoker and honestly did not realize how zealous non-smokers could be against smokers. I quit years before the bans against smoking in work places and restaurants were enacted. Now I'm very glad smokers must go outside to indulge, but I would be against getting rid of outdoor ashtrays for the same reason others have stated plus the very real danger, especially during droughts, of fires starting.
> I don't know where you live, but don't you think you could enjoy your patio if you put a fan out directed toward your neighbors? We are being told to use them to help keep mosquito bites down in addition to clearing any standing water.
> We all have to find ways to accomodate each other when possible. Smokers are addicted, not inherently evil.


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

Kathleen's daughter said:


> So cool Byrney and you made a dog happy!


She makes me happy too.


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

We my husband and I CANT understand why with all the information about what damage smoking does to a body ... Why young people begin smoking ? 

Cigarettes cost a small fortune...we're do they get the money from
Their breathe smells
Their clothes stink
Friends who don't smoke shun their company
Food tastes different to them 

Why why why....


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

barbarafletcher said:


> We my husband and I CANT understand why with all the information about what damage smoking does to a body ... Why young people begin smoking ?
> 
> Cigarettes cost a small fortune...we're do they get the money from
> Their breathe smells
> ...


Because they think it looks cool and grown-up. They don't care what happens to them when they're older because anyone over 40 is past it anyway, and their life is over by then so why worry about it?

I don't know if I prevented my children smoking but I used to point out how childish it looked whenever we passed a young person smoking. I used to say "He's a silly-billy isn't he? He thinks he looks grown up but he looks like a baby." They never smoked but I don't know if that was the reason. It was all I could think of doing. I took them to gymnastics, swimming, ballet and music lessons to keep them away from the kids who stood outside the shops smoking. They were too tired to puff on a cig.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Byrney said:


> Because they think it looks cool and grown-up. They don't care what happens to them when they're older because anyone over 40 is past it anyway, and their life is over by then so why worry about it?
> 
> I don't know if I prevented my children smoking but I used to point out how childish it looked whenever we passed a young person smoking. I used to say "He's a silly-billy isn't he? He thinks he looks grown up but he looks like a baby." They never smoked but I don't know if that was the reason. It was all I could think of doing. I took them to gymnastics, swimming, ballet and music lessons to keep them away from the kids who stood outside the shops smoking. They were too tired to puff on a cig.


yes you right if we help children doing other things what they need to do when they young we can save them doing bad things but a big % did not care and a small % caught up with silly stuff if parents giving them time and help but that % is very low.


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

I think girls and women believe it will help them replace eating and therefore keep their weight under control too.


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

Kathleen's daughter said:


> I think girls and women believe it will help them replace eating and therefore keep their weight under control too.


My father and a friend of mine both went back to smoking when they gained weight. I gained 20 pounds when I quit, but I soon lost it. I will never go back to smoking.


----------



## aussiebead (Sep 22, 2015)

Visiting the city of Melbourne for the first time for a while, I walked down Collins street last Thursday at lunchtime. Not enjoyable, in fact disgusting. All the city workers were standing in the street smoking and the stench of cigarette smoke was overpowering. Not able to escape it except by going into building to breath clean air.
The sooner smoking is banned in all public areas, the better for the health of all of us.
I am asthmatic, and most often affected by the smoke.
Smokers have no consideration for the comfort and health of others around them.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I remember the days when colleagues smoked in the office. We non smokers had to put up with breathing their smoke all day. I also remember going out for meals with friends. They would smoke at the table, leaving their filthy cigarettes burning in an ash tray in the middle of the table. When visitors came to your house they would look around and say "have you an ash tray?" then light up without asking if we minded. I had friends who smoked around my babies. This was how it was in the past. I am grateful that so much has changed. Smokers now realise that non smokers do not have to put up with it.


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

aussiebead said:


> Visiting the city of Melbourne for the first time for a while, I walked down Collins street last Thursday at lunchtime. Not enjoyable, in fact disgusting. All the city workers were standing in the street smoking and the stench of cigarette smoke was overpowering. Not able to escape it except by going into building to breath clean air.
> The sooner smoking is banned in all public areas, the better for the health of all of us.
> I am asthmatic, and most often affected by the smoke.
> Smokers have no consideration for the comfort and health of others around them.


The smokers are outdoors so that they don't offend those who are inside. It will be a great day when there are no smokers, but that day is not here yet. I'm sorry you are so affected by second hand smoke.


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

inishowen said:


> I remember the days when colleagues smoked in the office. We non smokers had to put up with breathing their smoke all day. I also remember going out for meals with friends. They would smoke at the table, leaving their filthy cigarettes burning in an ash tray in the middle of the table. When visitors came to your house they would look around and say "have you an ash tray?" then light up without asking if we minded. I had friends who smoked around my babies. This was how it was in the past. I am grateful that so much has changed. Smokers now realise that non smokers do not have to put up with it.


My mother never smoked but died from lung cancer at 69. They said it was probably because she worked with people who smoked.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Byrney said:


> My mother never smoked but died from lung cancer at 69. They said it was probably because she worked with people who smoked.


I'm sure you're right. I used to get a lot of chest infections when I worked in a very small office with a smoker.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

inishowen said:


> I remember the days when colleagues smoked in the office. We non smokers had to put up with breathing their smoke all day. I also remember going out for meals with friends. They would smoke at the table, leaving their filthy cigarettes burning in an ash tray in the middle of the table. When visitors came to your house they would look around and say "have you an ash tray?" then light up without asking if we minded. I had friends who smoked around my babies. This was how it was in the past. I am grateful that so much has changed. Smokers now realise that non smokers do not have to put up with it.


I used to work night shift with a lady who chain smoked at the desk the whole time we weren't actually busy working, about 1/2 the night or more... I hated it and it nearly killed me having to put up with all that smoke all the time... Thankfully I only worked with her a couple of nights a week not every shift... I was SO thankful when the laws came in about not smoking in public buildings or the workplace...


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

Do you remember when smoking was allowed on airliners. What were they thinking. The air was blue.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

WendyMargaret said:


> Do you remember when smoking was allowed on airliners. What were they thinking. The air was blue.


and in cinemas, such a fire risk.


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

All that hard-earned money going up in smoke I remember having to wash woolen coats and jackets just to get the unhealthy stink out and being immersed in it made me hyper


aussiebead said:


> Visiting the city of Melbourne for the first time for a while, I walked down Collins street last Thursday at lunchtime. Not enjoyable, in fact disgusting. All the city workers were standing in the street smoking and the stench of cigarette smoke was overpowering. Not able to escape it except by going into building to breath clean air.
> The sooner smoking is banned in all public areas, the better for the health of all of us.
> I am asthmatic, and most often affected by the smoke.
> Smokers have no consideration for the comfort and health of others around them.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Mirror said:


> But I think in past many years people not protest and we need to do that as babies around smokers having bad health and if you waiting on bus stops , people smoking and on roads etc where they sitting on benches that effect others health . Stores can help if they throw them ashtrays that can give a big help as than people have to carry on ashtray.


 :sm24:


----------



## mirium (May 14, 2013)

I'm a smoker, and I wish I weren't. I've tried to quit many times but it IS an addiction. In my case, it's stress relief; as I explained to one of my more obnoxious coworkers, "I smoke to prevent myself from murdering people who richly deserve it. Are you sure you want me to quit RIGHT NOW?" 

When young people mention my smoking to me, I tell them, "Don't ever start. If you do, you'll end up looking like me." This seems to be more persuasive than the usual statistics.

I'm fine with prohibiting smoking in workplaces and restaurants, even though it's extremely inconvenient for me. I don't want to expose anyone to second hand smoke. Outdoors, I put distance between me and other people and try to stay downwind so it won't blow towards them. I dispose of the butts in an ashtray or make sure it's out and hold onto it until I can put it in an appropriate receptacle. Addiction is one thing; littering is another.

I was fired from a job because they said my smoking increased their insurance costs. They didn't offer any help for quitting. I only smoked outside in the official smoking area during my official breaks. (They were also mad at me for not being a Christian, but smoking was the reason they gave.)

Instead of blaming and shaming smokers, how about asking how you can help them to quit? Not being judgmental and increasing the smoker's stress is a good place to start. One of my attempts to quit failed because coworkers found out and went out of their way to tell me they despised me because I was a smoker. The stress of being polite to them increased my need to smoke tremendously, and my respect for them was irrevocably damaged. 

I want to quit. Most smokers want to quit. Trash talking and making it illegal to smoke will make it harder for us to quit, not easier.


----------



## mrscolumbo (Aug 7, 2019)

knityknot said:


> I hate smoking posted the other day about people smoking around babies and young children, and smoking while bending over babies prams with cigarettes in there mouths, they have no thought about what it can cause to the poor innocent babies they are blowing smoke all over only thoughts about them selves. The small alone is absolutely disgusting it makes me fell sick. I don't know why people think they are allowed to inflict other people to there second hand smoke. How would they like it if other people did something to them that they don't like. Sorry about the rant but smoking is the most thing that I hate I just wish it could be banned all together.


Here in California we have rules about smoking that I guess are pretty strict, no smoking in restaurants and other places. No one can smoke standing around an entrance, etc. I am grateful because I have asthma and suffered terribly before the laws came into place. I had to work enclosed with smokers and it got so bad I was loudly wheezing with each breath.

Most people my age do not smoke and never did. It's not illegal but it is very inconvenient. It's mostly something our parents did. It's something we have a negative impression of,even if people are our own age. It's now very rare to see someone smoking.

I worked for a moving company about the times these laws came into effect, a lot of people were moving to Nevada, I think most of these were smokers.


----------



## mrscolumbo (Aug 7, 2019)

jscushy said:


> DH and myself both smoke. We do so only outside our own house. If friends or family come to visit we do not smoke even when outside sitting in the sun. I will not expose my friends and family to the effects of my bad habit. In Saskatchewan where I live, it is illegal to smoke in a vehicle with children under the age of 16. We don't smoke in our vehicle at any time, as I am sure the second hand smoke lingers forever.


Aah. But you pretty upholstery! Thank you for being considerate.


----------



## mrscolumbo (Aug 7, 2019)

When they do that say sorry have to cut and run and leave.


----------

